# Best Self Portrait?



## Joegiorgio (Sep 26, 2012)

Hey, 

How bout a contest to see who can create the best self portrait of themselves. Heres mine, sorry for the poor quality I'm at school and grabbed it off my Facebook quickly. Actual picture is at home!

Post your self portraits


----------



## ceejtank (Sep 26, 2012)

I don't know how "best" will be determined.. not sure if mine would be the best.. but here's one I did a few months back for fun that I like


----------



## Joegiorgio (Sep 26, 2012)

super cool! ceejtank! love it!


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Sep 27, 2012)

Random by JoshuaSimPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## Prowler (Oct 1, 2012)

How does this look?



Eddie


----------



## snowbear (Oct 2, 2012)

This is as close as it gets!




Self Portrait by cmwrenn3, on Flickr


----------



## PlanetStarbucks (Oct 3, 2012)

snowbear said:


> This is as close as it gets!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol...why has the bear been deputized?


----------



## snowbear (Oct 3, 2012)

PlanetStarbucks said:


> lol...why has the bear been deputized?


Not quite - I was a civilian Background Investigator for the last five years of my career.  I took this right before I retired.


----------



## mwz (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## ceejtank (Oct 10, 2012)

reported as spam


----------



## snowbear (Oct 11, 2012)

Erixena77 said:


> Impressive. the picture is very cute with unique style...look him handsome...


And even more spam; reported.


----------



## runnah (Oct 18, 2012)

On a boat working the tiller and camera, from about 8 years ago.


----------



## kenanmt (Oct 20, 2012)

Joegiorgio said:


> Hey,
> 
> How bout a contest to see who can create the best self portrait of themselves. Heres mine, sorry for the poor quality I'm at school and grabbed it off my Facebook quickly. Actual picture is at home!
> 
> Post your self portraits




This was from just messing around one evening.  It represents me well.


----------



## johncam (Oct 21, 2012)

It's very cool, I like your portrait :thumbup:


----------



## ewick (Oct 21, 2012)

Shot in my home with ab 1200 and shoot through umbrella @ 1/4 power. d-90 with a tokina fisheye. 2 shot composite in ps5. 







[/URL] wetfloor by pop-a-dot, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## jake337 (Oct 21, 2012)




----------



## ewick (Oct 21, 2012)

jake337 said:


>




digging the pp in the last three. care to share your process?


----------



## jake337 (Oct 21, 2012)

ewick said:


> jake337 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Instagram!


----------



## ewick (Oct 21, 2012)

should have guessed. came out good./\/\/\


----------



## smithdan (Oct 21, 2012)

...just toss this one in..


----------



## BasilFawlty (Oct 21, 2012)

Very nice, but who's your dentist? :mrgreen:


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Oct 21, 2012)

Kinda hard to beat this one.  So good looking 

Plus this is totally original.  Have not seen anyone done this and I did this a while back.


----------



## kundalini (Oct 21, 2012)




----------



## kundalini (Oct 21, 2012)

Just to be fair, the other side of myself.....


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Oct 21, 2012)

Robin_Usagani said:


> Kinda hard to beat this one.  So good looking
> 
> Plus this is totally original.  Have not seen anyone done this and I did this a while back.


Is that who i think it is?


----------



## kenanmt (Oct 22, 2012)

Robin_Usagani said:


> Kinda hard to beat this one.  So good looking
> 
> Plus this is totally original.  Have not seen anyone done this and I did this a while back.



This looks awesome, love the movement.


----------



## kundalini (Oct 22, 2012)

Inspired by Leon Russell.








Inspired by cousin Itt


----------



## sebo2000 (Oct 22, 2012)

my eye


----------



## ISO (Oct 24, 2012)

Love the one in the escalator thingy, I'll have to copycat that sometime 



And this one:



colours are pretty bad, I had to use a cheap wide angle adapter, the vignetting is just awful too...


----------



## Fie (Oct 26, 2012)

Very cool portraits you all!!

Since I'm new here, and just took a selfie for my 365 project...
So you all will know the face behand the nickname


----------



## mrpink (Oct 26, 2012)

Oldie. 




S_P1BB by Matt Francosky, on Flickr




p!nK


----------



## dorian7 (Oct 26, 2012)

I know some of you have seen it, but it's so good I'll enter the contest
.


----------



## cbsuzieq36 (Oct 28, 2012)

Love the sense of humor! Made me actually laugh out loud..thank you


----------



## panblue (Oct 28, 2012)

dorian7 said:


> I know some of you have seen it, but it's so good I'll enter the contest
> .View attachment 24102



 Quite <strike>existential</strike> existencil.


----------



## runnah (Oct 29, 2012)

A little over exposed, but I like it.


----------



## theraven (Oct 29, 2012)




----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Oct 29, 2012)

Is a cliche low-key acceptable? Was playing around with gear and my tripod last night ahead of a low-key shoot request


----------



## KelsiPitts (Nov 1, 2012)

Here is mine!!


----------



## NE-KID (Nov 1, 2012)

I know not much of a picture but I like it.


----------



## josephchen (Nov 1, 2012)

Very nice Portrait...quality is little poor but it is nice.


----------



## LBMathers (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## ghache (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## Ysarex (Nov 2, 2012)

View attachment 24765

Joe


----------



## kundalini (Nov 2, 2012)

?


----------



## o hey tyler (Nov 2, 2012)

Either



Or


----------



## snowbear (Nov 2, 2012)

Here's one I took in my Photo 1 class (film) - scanned from the analog print.


----------



## nickzou (Nov 2, 2012)

Here's mine.


----------



## NE-KID (Nov 2, 2012)

nickzou said:


> Here's mine.



No offense has anyone told you before you look like the younger Jackie Chan?


----------



## Tareq935 (Nov 3, 2012)

All the self portrait look simply awesome especially the first one, great work.


----------



## shefjr (Nov 3, 2012)

I was trying for a darker Dexter type of thing.




self-port by Shefjr, on Flickr


----------



## Patriot (Nov 3, 2012)

Selfportrait by Jarrett_Hunt, on Flickr


----------



## Sarmad (Nov 4, 2012)

Camera used: Samsung GT-S3370 (A cellphone camera with 1.3MP)
Had to add the watermark as my three facebook friends were using this photo in their profiles.


----------



## manicmike (Nov 5, 2012)

Nothing too fancy.


----------



## Bend The Light (Nov 5, 2012)

Me:



12-4-2012 Me by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr

Or Me:



one light, honeycomb, camera left close by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr

Or me:



one light, honeycomb, above camera close by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr


----------



## Hurme (Nov 6, 2012)




----------



## Bruddap (Nov 6, 2012)

Cheers all


----------



## PhotoWhoa (Nov 6, 2012)

AHotPhototaker said:


> nickzou said:
> 
> 
> > Here's mine.
> ...



You just think all Asians look alike!


----------



## ghache (Nov 6, 2012)

PhotoWhoa said:


> AHotPhototaker said:
> 
> 
> > nickzou said:
> ...




I believe that's what he said hahaha
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




No offence Nick


----------



## haynie90 (Nov 6, 2012)

The best i got, just playing with light from a window one day not really aiming towards a self portrait but i will have to work on that.


----------



## Joegiorgio (Nov 8, 2012)

Ive been away for some time, been really busy and couldnt come and chat on the forum. But ALLL your shots are great! Thanks for sharing!


----------

